# Ascii String zu Hex Wert wandeln?



## TobiTobsen (28. Apr 2009)

Hi, 
ah ich suche und suche und finde es nicht.

Wie kann ich einen ASCII codierten String, also  

String s = "5"; 

in den entsprechenden Hex Wert überführen? Das wäre dann ja als Ergebnis 0x35. 

Ginge auch mit nem int s = 5. 

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Tobi


----------



## SlaterB (28. Apr 2009)

Integer.toHexString(..)


----------



## TobiTobsen (1. Mai 2009)

Dadurch wandelt er lelider nur den int wert in einen hex wert. Ich benötige aber die ascii codierung.
Also bei string 5 müsste 0x35 rauskommen.


----------



## andre111 (1. Mai 2009)

```
String s = "5";
int i = Integer.parseInt(s);
String hex = Integer.toHexString(i);
```


----------



## Ezra (2. Mai 2009)

```
String text = "5";
for (int i = 0; i < text.length(); i++) 
{
     char c = text.charAt(i);
     String hexstr = Integer.toHexString(c);
     System.out.println(hexstr);
}
```


----------



## TobiTobsen (4. Jun 2009)

Ezra hat gesagt.:


> ```
> String text = "5";
> for (int i = 0; i < text.length(); i++)
> {
> ...



Hi,
danke an Euch!

Das klappt im Prinzip, allerdings nicht mehr bei negativen Werten.
Gibts da noch ne einfache Möglichkeit oder muss ich das abfangen und schauen obs ein Minus Zeichen ist und dann den entsprechenden Ascii Hex Wert anfügen?

Grüße


----------



## TobiTobsen (4. Jun 2009)

Ah habs selber. Ich wandele sie nicht mehr zum Hex sondern zu dem entsprechenden Ascii Dezimal Wert.


```
public byte [] intToAsciiDez (int value){
		
		String text = Integer.toString(value);
		
		String dezimal=null;
		
		byte [] result = new byte [text.length()];
		
		for (int i=0; i<text.length(); i++){
			
			char c = text.charAt(i);
			dezimal = Integer.toString(c);
			result[i] =  (byte) Integer.parseInt(dezimal);
		}
		
		return result;
		
	}
```


----------

